# Can a Strawberry Nevus (sp?) appear in a toddler?



## vixen1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

My son is 21 months old. He has a Strawberry Nevus on his chest which is thankfully going down now. Recently I have noticed a red mark next to his eye, I thought he had scratched it but it wasn't getting any better. It now seems to be getting larger which is exactly how the Nevus on his chest started.

Could it be another one?


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hi vixen,

again so sorry for not replying sooner but just waiting for my little mans operation to come round so things are a little hectic..

how are things

luv v xxx


----------



## vixen1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hiya, no problem - It's actually turned out to be a scab... thank God!! It was right next to his eye so I was a little worried...

So sorry to hear your little man has to have an op      Hope it's nothing too serious


----------

